# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Can you tell the age of hardiflex sheeting...

## jshaw

...from the batch number? 
G'day all, 
I'm planning some renovations in my shed, taking down an old partition wall which has some hardiflex boards on it.  The wall pre-dates our ownership of the property so I can't say for sure how old the boards are so I can't say if they have asbestos in or not. They are marked with batch numbers which I've emailed James Hardie's with but I've had no reply - I can't seem to get them to answer the phone either  :Annoyed: .  The last part of each batch number looks like a year of manufacture to me (one ends in 90A and the other 91C).  Does anybody out there know for sure if you can tell the age of this stuff from the batch number? 
Thanks in advance for any help. 
Cheers,
John

----------


## Bloss

My recollection is that the batch number include the year, but can't be sure. When was the shed built? Most places would be using asbestos-free fibre board after 1984 and for some years before then the back of the sheets had paper warning stickers saying they contained asbestos as well as a printed ink line along the length. The paper stickers are still on the sheets in my eaves for example - from 1975. My recollection is that Stirling was only built in the late '80s and into the '90s (?) so probably no worries. 
In any case wise to treat with care anyway - so long as you are not drilling or sawing etc they are safe enough to handle using the standard precautions. Disposal is another matter and varies by jurisdiction. Search on here and you will find good links on how to deal with it. In the ACT see: http://www.asbestos.act.gov.au/ and it has all the info you need. A home-owner can take asbestos to the landfill site at Mugga Lane or Mitchell so long as it is treated in the way described here: http://www.asbestos.act.gov.au/resou...ade_Bonded.pdf.

----------


## jshaw

Thanks for that Old Boss.  There's no sign of any stickering on the sheets so I'm getting more convinced that it's asbestos free.  My wife's gone looking for the stuff we got when we bought the place to see if there is a date for the shed.  But yes, I'll make sure I'm certain, not just sure before I do much with it. 
Cheers,
John

----------


## Bloss

> My wife's gone looking for the stuff we got when we bought the place to see if there is a date for the shed.

  She might need to visit ACTPLA (see the website for which office or call them) and look at the plans for your block & section number. She should be able to see two things - 1) an approved plan for the shed with dates; and 2) an asbestos inspection report. These should have been with the material provided when you purchased (mandatory for some years), but will be at ACTPLA in any case.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## jshaw

Problem solved!  Our neighbour was able to tell us when the guy who put the partition wall in bought the place and when he made the changes - too late for it to be a problem.  Thanks for your help oldbloss. 
John

----------

